# Is teaching English part time considered self employed?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

If you're already resident in Spain, is it "legal" to teach English part time? Say 10-15 hours a week? Not at an official school or anything, literally on the side at your own home or at the student's home? Would you have to pay the 250 euros a month to be self employed?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

What's your legal status in the country? EU citizen or non EU on a long-term stay visa with work permissions? 

Either way, if you are receiving money in exchange for goods and services you're working.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fessex said:


> If you're already resident in Spain, is it "legal" to teach English part time? Say 10-15 hours a week? Not at an official school or anything, literally on the side at your own home or at the student's home? Would you have to pay the 250 euros a month to be self employed?


yes - if you're doing any paid work at all you must register as autónomo & pay the more like a minimum of 260€ a month + tax

it's what I do - though I teach Spanish mostly rather than English - & if you're teaching in your own home you also need licences & insurances for using it as a place of business

and of course if you need a working visa & don't have one, that's a whole other issue!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*self employed English teachers, autónomo*



fessex said:


> If you're already resident in Spain, is it "legal" to teach English part time? Say 10-15 hours a week? Not at an official school or anything, literally on the side at your own home or at the student's home? Would you have to pay the 250 euros a month to be self employed?


It's not legal, which doesn't mean to say it doesn't happen, and doesn't mean that it's a good system either!
Being legally self employed is a big thorn in the side of English teachers in Spain, and one of the reasons why you see big differences in prices as some pay the fees and some don't.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, as above you need to register and pay autonomo fees. Mine are about 180€ as I'm female and under 30, then there's tax plus what xc mentions above about teaching at home.

Pw is absolutely right: not a good system and a big thorn!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

fessex said:


> If you're already resident in Spain, is it "legal" to teach English part time? Say 10-15 hours a week? Not at an official school or anything, literally on the side at your own home or at the student's home? Would you have to pay the 250 euros a month to be self employed?


Possibly better to be illegally self employed than be legally self unemployed!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not legal, which doesn't mean to say it doesn't happen, and doesn't mean that it's a good system either!
> Being legally self employed is a big thorn in the side of English teachers in Spain, and one of the reasons why you see big differences in prices as some pay the fees and some don't.


I for one wouldn't want to be working illegally right now - there's definitely a move in our area towards reporting those who aren't working legally.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

A problem arises when one is legally employed (and pays tax, etc. through the employer) but also teaches privately, does one then have to pay autonomo as well?


----------



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

Me again! What about part time at a language school? I know about the crisis, but are they still hiring language teachers? Or would they only want full time teachers?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> A problem arises when one is legally employed (and pays tax, etc. through the employer) but also teaches privately, does one then have to pay autonomo as well?


I read somewhere that it was acceptable, as long as not excessive.


----------

